# Game 78: Wolves (32-45) @ Grizzlies (44-33)



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*April 11th | 7:00 PM | KSTC*

*Wolves Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*3 | Marcus Banks*</td> <td align=center>*1 | Rashad McCants*</td> <td align=center>*9 | Justin Reed*</td> <td align=center>*41 | Eddie Griffin*</td> <td align=center>*30 | Mark Blount*</td></tr></table>

*Grizzlies Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*32 | Chucky Atkins*</td> <td align=center>*6 | Eddie Jones*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Shane Battier*</td> <td align=center>*16 | Pau Gasol*</td> <td align=center>*12 | Jake Tsakalidis*</td></tr></table>

<table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td> <td colspan=5 align=center>*Grizzlies Reserves*</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td></td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td></tr></table>

*Prediction
Wolves 81 | Grizzlies 93*

*Bet on the game with vBookie*​


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

If KG and ricky are both out for this game, we're not going to be able to pull out a W like we did against the Hawks.
hopefully see another big game from mccants, if him and banks can catch fire early we may stand a chance, eddie would need to shut down gasol aswell, which isnt gonna happen.

prediction. 25+ from mccants in a 96 - 84 Twolves loss


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I heard that neither of them even made the trip with the team. I think both are done for the season.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

socco said:


> I heard that neither of them even made the trip with the team. I think both are done for the season.


On the one hand, it makes sense. Why run KG down more physically and take a chance on him getting hurt by playing him when there's no longer anything to gain? On the other, fans don't pay to watch McCants or anybody but Garnett, do they? Seems a bit of a cheat for him to not play. And if nothing else, you'd think he'd want to play for pride.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> 96 - 84 Twolves loss


That sounds about right :frown:

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, pretty much a loss for us. McCants himself can't carry his team on his shoulder unless he prove us wrong.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I pay to see McCants lol


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

sheefo13 said:


> I pay to see McCants lol


OK, my bad. We have somebody who pays to see McCants rather than Garnett :laugh:

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> I pay to see McCants lol


Paid for a flight to Memphis to see him play or paid something on TV so u can see him play? :clown:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Paid for a flight to Memphis to see him play or paid something on TV so u can see him play? :clown:


OK, that'd be _real _ love. Heading into groupie territory there :biggrin: 

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

we're getting stomped


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not surprised though. We got bombed much worse down in Memphis back in Jan, right before Wally got traded. KG was playing, too.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

92-72, Grizzlies in the 4th. Not pretty at all.

On the upside for me, maybe this game will tire Memphis out enough that my poor Bobcats lose to them tomorrow night.

Not much of a silver lining, but it's the best I can do with this one. :frown:

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Really the only silver lining is the fact it may give us a higher lottery pick.. which is pretty depressing really.
looks like they might sit KG for the rest of the season, smart move, but irritating none the less.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

McCants tweaked his ankle tonight 2, he hit a long 2 and landed on Dahntay Jones' foot, they are saying it is a sprain and uncertain for his status tommorow against Houston.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> McCants tweaked his ankle tonight 2, he hit a long 2 and landed on Dahntay Jones' foot, they are saying it is a sprain and uncertain for his status tommorow against Houston.


Thats just what we need.... no KG, ricky or mccants??
if we're tanking on purpose we're sure doing a good job of it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I totally jynxed McCants... Well, we got killed. I watched this game, and it hurt to watch. Well everything except for Banks' speed.... He is an Olympian Track Star!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Yeah I totally jynxed McCants... Well, we got killed. I watched this game, and it hurt to watch. Well everything except for Banks' speed.... He is an Olympian Track Star!


Really hope he sticks around next season.
and yeah he's definately one of the quickest guys in the L, he's lightning fast


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Good game tonight from Justin Reed. Even if he's an Ole Miss guy, I still have to compliment him on a few of his shots. I don't remember him having that kind of range when he was in Oxford.

And no. Garnett, Davis and Anthony Carter were not in Memphis tonight.

Cool game thread, too, btw.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

When I saw the latest thread being posted on by Rawse, I was expecting..... Ha man you guys are horrible. What are you guys without KG? Please refer to this game when you ask yourself that question.


Lol, im just kidding. Thanks for the love Rawse


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> When I saw the latest thread being posted on by Rawse, I was expecting..... Ha man you guys are horrible. What are you guys without KG? Please refer to this game when you ask yourself that question.
> 
> 
> Lol, im just kidding. Thanks for the love Rawse


Despite any kind of online rep I've developed, deep down, I'm a good kid.


----------

